# Pixela ImageMixer 3..?



## shesACE

Hey everyone I'm new, names Stephanie.:wave:

Anyway, I have a DVD video camera I just got from Hitachi. It says in order to do any editing or whatnot, I need ImageMixer 3 to put it onto my computer blah blah.

I have the DZ-GX5020A or DZ-GX5000A (don't have it with me so I'm not sure which one of the two it is:4-dontkno) and I had two questions:

-Where can I purchase ImageMixer 3 online?
-Is there another editing program of superior quality than ImageMixer 3 that is compatible with my DVD camcorder?

This would be of great help!

Thanks,

Stephanieray:


----------



## tbrown102503

I have the same questions. I called Hitachi customer support and got a very abrupt rude man who informed me the only way I can copy the dvd's with this camcorder is to purchase a DVDR and connect my camcorder to the tv and record that way. If you get any answers to this please let me know. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## shesACE

I will do. =)


----------



## RavenMind

Thought I had something to say, but thought better of it. Please disregard.


----------



## merlin77732

I have recently become a user of ImageMixer 3. I am having difficulty getting into the "Video Edit" function and screens. I click on the "Edit Videos" button withing ImageMixer3. Immediately, I completely exit the program. How do I get to the "Video Edit" mode.


----------



## wd4edu

Has no one given you a reply? I have been struggling with the ImageMixer 3 software provided with my Hitahci DZ-HS 300A for the last month. I have found that you must click on "Edit Video," after starting the program, to do basic editing such as selecting clips and their order, transistions, titling, ect.


----------



## ktycchan

Does anyone know how to create DVD after edit from Pixela ImageMixer 3 SE?


----------

